# SE WY Area (possibly connections to CO)



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

Been looking around here some but this is my first post. New to packing and fairly new to goats in general. My Alpine doe gave me triplets as a 2 year old first freshener! Such a surprise. In that group I got two bucklings(now wethers, of course) to add to her wether brother: now we have a string of 3. The little ones aren't yet a year old, so no packing quite yet. Wanted to get the old boy out on trips with us this year, but it didn't quite happen. Need to get them all started with trips off of our property and started with some weight. Looking to make some of my own equipment this winter to try out with them. Would be nice to meet people around the area who have knowledge. I'm in Laramie, WY so close to some of the CO people I think. We have a resident horse guy who has written books on horse packing, so I may contact him this winter about his knowledge and see if he might be able to help me with goat equipment. I might be asking for a saddle for Christmas or my birthday in Feb.!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm in Colorado, but probably too far away to be practical. I'm south of Pueblo.


----------



## wildlifer24 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for responding! You never know where life might take you, so I'll keep you in mind. I'll post questions for help on if I need it as I get going. I don't know of too many goat people around here, and of those that I know, there aren't any "packers". I finally convinced my husband that we need to make the boys useful as packers. He once told me he'd get laughed off of the mountain if we showed up with goats. I just said wait until you get something killed in the backcountry and don't want to make several trips in to get it all out! I'm making a list for the necessities and seeing what I can get started on this winter so we can hit the ground running come spring.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Tell your husband that the most frequent comment I get is "That's the coolest thing I have ever seen."

Of course they may be speaking about my mustache ;-)


----------



## Weats (Mar 18, 2012)

We are up in Thermop, we just moved our daughter out of Laramie after her graduation. We just started with 1 goat last summer and we loved it. Probably going to get another wether this winter. Our favorite hiking, camping area is the bighorn range. very accessible and no grizzlies. Goat hiking is a ton of fun if you are an animal lover, right now our goat has just packed lunch, water, and beer on ice. We kept his load light because he was pretty young but he is becoming a real tank this winter.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a buddy, Duanne Zak, who works out on the base in Cheyenne. He had a number of goats and has used them extensively for packing out game during hunting season. I am sure he would give some advice, insite, if needed. I believe he lives out by the Sierra Trading Post. Hope this helps.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I am in CO southwest of Boulder. I have two Boer wethers I plan to train for carting and two Alpines for packing. They are brother and sister. I have no idea ow to start though. Right now, I am trying to teach them their names and walking on leash. I am not even sure where I could take them hiking.... Can they go anywhere horses are allowed?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The basic rule of being an American is that all the powers no specifically granted to the government are reserved for the individual. So if it doesn't say "No goats" you can take them. We're planning a trip to Disneyland because I am pretty sure they don't have a "no goats"sign ;-)

National Parks don't allow them. 

Areas that are protecting particular species may prohibit them. Antelope Island near Salt Lake is off limits because of the Bison. 

If you do get caught someplace you shouldn't be and didn't know that you weren't allowed, then your defense in court is that the area is not properly marked as per well-established trespass laws (as in hunting regulations) unless of course you hopped a fence, broke a lock, or had to climb a ladder (don't ask).

In city areas, (parks and streets) you may be required to pick up their droppings or have them wear a berry bag.

Horses are sometimes more restricted and sometimes less restricted than goats. Also some regulations speak of domestic animals not being at-large. Technically this means that they are not permitted to roam free and an animal which is under voice control is not at-large, but may be more strictly interpreted to mean on a lead.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Since we'll want to bring our dog on trips too so we are thinking more on the National Forrest trails. 
When are you going to Disneyland? Maybe we can all go at the same time...Packgoats get together.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

When signs say "no livestock," Cuzco gets labeled as a "pet." When signs indicate "no pets," then we call him "livestock." If signs say "no animals" we break out the "mythical creature" card. Having only one horn comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe we should do the next rendy at Disneyland. I've never been and neither have the goats.
If Cuzo does the mythical creature impersonation you should definitely do the glitter horn thing again.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I'm in Laramie too. I have the goats you can see out in the pasture to the south when you get off on the Grand exit from I-80.


----------



## Riding2horses (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi newbie here in Cheyenne! With a new to me 12 year old experienced pack goat named Henry and a small doe fainting goat I plan on torturing I mean gentling and breaking to lead and pack. I have 3 horses, 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 goats, 2 children and one fabulous husband (who is NOT last!)


----------

